# Grumpy Baby Budgie Molt!



## atolin (Jan 28, 2017)

I realize there are a bunch of threads on molting, but I haven't seen any that discussed using a witch hazel spray for them. When I had an Eclectus parrot, if he was really itchy [usually from the dry weather] I would pour straight witch hazel on him after a shower, and it seemed to really help him. Has anyone had any experience using a witch hazel spray on a budgie?

Yogi is just about 4 months old, so I'm sure he's going through his 1st molt, and I found about 10 feathers on his cage floor today along w one long one. He hasn't stopped preening and itching for about the past hour.

I have never sprayed him with any water before, I have tried getting him under the tap water dribbling out of the faucet... but he won't have it. At the very least should I spray him with some water? I just don't want to stress him out since he's never had it. In this case, would the benefits outweigh his discomfort of being sprayed for the 1st time? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no need for you to get the witch hazel spray. Instead, you can offer Yogi the chance to bathe if he wishes to do so by placing a shallow dish of water for him.
It's perfectly normal for budgies to preen more often during a moult and they are more to freshen up themselves on their water containers or even fully bathe when given the opportunity. 
Still, if you would like to use a spray bottle, you can use plain water, since it's Winter, you can use lukewarm water and just give a couple of gentle sprays from far away, so that Yogi isn't so scared.

During this time, you can supplement Yogi's diet with egg food and also add some flax and Niger seeds to the mix.
You can check this link for detailed information: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend using witch hazel on your budgie.

As aluz has said, offer him a shallow dish of water to bathe in or try lightly misting him with plain water. 
Spray the mist in the air above him and let it settle down over him on its own rather than spraying the water on him directly. 
You'll be able to tell if he enjoys the mist or not by his reaction.
You can also offer a bunch of wet greens for him to rub against or roll on. Some budgies prefer to "bathe" in this manner. 

Best wishes!*


----------



## Emylee (Jan 29, 2017)

I have seen witch hazel on a list of toxic substances for birds. I wouldn't chance it. Witch hazel is made like an essential oil so it's probably pretty potent. When I use it on myself I dilute it with coconut oil. Even if there were no immediate effects on your other bird, it could have caused internal damage to the liver if the bird couldn't process it. That stuff builds up and can cause serious issues later. 

I know it's hard to watch them suffer. But you're probably more miserable than he is! My bird has a bird bath but he'd rather bathe in his water cup. Your baby is probably more grumpy from the hormones than anything. I think he's fine and wouldn't worry too much about his comfort. As hard as that can be!


----------



## atolin (Jan 28, 2017)

Emylee said:


> I have seen witch hazel on a list of toxic substances for birds. I wouldn't chance it. Witch hazel is made like an essential oil so it's probably pretty potent. When I use it on myself I dilute it with coconut oil. Even if there were no immediate effects on your other bird, it could have caused internal damage to the liver if the bird couldn't process it. That stuff builds up and can cause serious issues later.
> 
> I know it's hard to watch them suffer. But you're probably more miserable than he is! My bird has a bird bath but he'd rather bathe in his water cup. Your baby is probably more grumpy from the hormones than anything. I think he's fine and wouldn't worry too much about his comfort. As hard as that can be!


I know I had read awhile back that for Eclectuses they rub up against the witch hazel leafs in the wild, and it was totally safe for them.... But I find myself using information I have learned from my Eclectus too often with Yogi, since although he's a bird... It's a whole different ball park, and he's obviously much more sensitive to stuff. Thank you for the advice!



aluz said:


> There is no need for you to get the witch hazel spray. Instead, you can offer Yogi the chance to bathe if he wishes to do so by placing a shallow dish of water for him.
> It's perfectly normal for budgies to preen more often during a moult and they are more to freshen up themselves on their water containers or even fully bathe when given the opportunity.
> Still, if you would like to use a spray bottle, you can use plain water, since it's Winter, you can use lukewarm water and just give a couple of gentle sprays from far away, so that Yogi isn't so scared.
> 
> ...


Ok, if I leave a shallow dish on the bottom of his cage should I keep an eye on him and crank up the heat if he decides to check it out? I brought him near the sink the other day and he took off... Lol.

Thank you for the diet tips, I'm going to check the link out. He is really particular about what he eats. And I haven't been able to get him to eat his vegetables yet. So do you think the pet store nutrient boost seeds would be any help for him? I really want for him to eat better, but he won't have it when I offer it to him! I've been trying to give him the broccoli florets [?] in tiny pieces, and he tries to crack them like a seed and then drops the rest, lol.

So as far as his molt, I came home yesterday and noticed a bunch of the feathers on the floor of his cage. I was gone for about 24hrs [which is totally unusual, but nobody was home to take care of him.... Usually somebody is here more or less every few hours. And I only noticed a few smaller feathers come off of him today, along with a lot of dander, and he has been preening all day. Is it normal for the baby molt process to be quick somedays, slow other days?

I'm just concerned because of his temperament, he hasn't been coming out on his own. Doesn't want to step up, and has been in one area of his cage most of the day... Not talking as much as usual. And I noticed these symptoms about 10days ago... And the preening obsessively started about 1 week ago, not losing a huge amount of feathers until yesterday. Basically, can their attitude change a bit leading up to the baby molt process, before I notice it? If I was better off financially I would just take the little guy to the vet.... But school just started and I'm broke atm! Thanks in advance

One last thing, and probably the first thing I should've mentioned. I have noticed a little bit of tail bobbing the past week or so. If he is molting and under stress is this possible to cause tail bobbing? I did some research and couldn't find anything saying the 2 are related.... I was just hoping maybe someone could resolve my fears and tell me they're related somehow...


----------

